
Who Has Your Back? 2013 - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-2013
======
pcieee
Odd... I remember reading links on HN that Google did tell users about
requests. Perhaps I'm mistaken.

~~~
pcieee
Found it. \----- However, this year Google stated in an official policy:

>We notify users about legal demands when appropriate, unless prohibited by
law or court order. Accessed on April 24, 2013.

The nebulous language of “when appropriate” is not the firm commitment that
should be the gold standard for transparency around handing data to the
government. While we’re disappointed by Google’s decision to make its policy
language so open-ended, we hope the strong commitments made by other major
Internet companies will inspire Google to adopt a clearer public stance in the
years to come.

